# to35 hydraulics



## jbhenry76 (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a 1955 to35 that my grandpa bought new and gave to me. I'm working on restoring it to all it glory. The problem is that the hydraulic lift cover is cracked and the pump needs to be rebuilt. I am having trouble finding a replacement lift cover. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy jbhenry76,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

For used tractor parts, go to tractorhouse.com . In their "dismantled machine" section, they list 17 ea. salvage yards that have TO-35's in salvage. Choose a salvage yard near you. 

Good luck!


----------



## jbhenry76 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'll go look them up right now.


----------

